# This was the shoot across Carolina Weekend



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Action at DCWC

The single spot target got tight


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Stick&Wheel was nice......GREAT JOB Sarge & Crew for getting the range in shape. Plenty of tough targets.

The segway got plenty of use from any who dared ride it like Jarlicker:mg:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

North Carolina's newest field range built by Treaton was AWESOME!!!!

check out the background


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

scoring was tight


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

nice target placement


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

plenty of BEEF


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks great !! ill definately be making the gran-tour next time i'm in the area.

....... no B_B_Q at @ TREATONS PLACE ??? well, the season is early.....:mg:

All Terrain rubber on a segway.............. niiiiiiccccce ! :wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> plenty of BEEF


Beer, bows and bovines. What a combination. Great pics Mac and great looking courses.:thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> nice target placement


Great pics Mac....looks like you guys had a good time on a nice range

What kind of target butts are those?


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

You Guys are Killing.....Me:wink:
I guess this Yankee will have to move south..

If I was there... it would have been Rib Eyes and Yuengling....:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Cookies and Lemonaid.....yuk...:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What a weekend...I'll be icing down my shoulder for a day or two after this one...

Tons of arrows flung...plenty of drinking at casa de'sarge...watching Mac face plant off the segway chasing a bunny in the back yard:rofl:...breaking in treatons new range:teeth: 

Man its good to be outside...we had a total of 8 never before field shooters come out and join us at the 3 locations this weekend...several of them are now hooked I think...

Can't find the cord to get the pictures off of my phone just yet. Will post them once I find it...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> What a weekend...I'll be icing down my shoulder for a day or two after this one...
> 
> Tons of arrows flung...plenty of drinking at casa de'sarge...watching Mac face plant off the segway chasing a bunny in the back yard:rofl:...breaking in treatons new range:teeth:
> 
> ...


Man I would have loved to see that 

You should be able to e-mail the pics to yourself from your phone...that's how I get mine off my phone.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man I would have loved to see that
> 
> You should be able to e-mail the pics to yourself from your phone...that's how I get mine off my phone.


Yeah, but it's a work phone, and while I probably would not get any trouble about it, I don't feel right spending the company's money on sending pics, especially when I have a cord...its that darn sense of right and wrong my parents drilled into me... 

You should been there...Mac 3 sheets to the wind (we had polished off 1/2 a bottle of bourbon and 2 six packs at this point)...chasing bunnies on the Segway...well you know how well he sees (or rather doesn't see)...there's a ditch in my yard, he hit it at full speed...segway goes down, Mac goes flying...priceless stuff...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> You should been there...Mac 3 sheets to the wind (we had polished off 1/2 a bottle of bourbon and 2 six packs at this point)...chasing bunnies on the Segway...well you know how well he sees (or rather doesn't see)...there's a ditch in my yard, he hit it at full speed...segway goes down, Mac goes flying...priceless stuff...


Sage....you need to be a little more selective in the information you give out:darkbeer:
we MIGHT get more of our northern brothers down for all this flinging, although BH and his gang appears to have had a good day:wink:


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pictures! 

Not trying to hijack, but what are those targets made of? Rubber? Never seen anything like that around here.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

BOW GUY said:


> You Guys are Killing.....Me:wink:
> I guess this Yankee will have to move south..
> 
> If I was there... it would have been Rib Eyes and Yuengling....:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> ...


Pressure is ON!!!
YOU need to come shoot with us, load up that rolling hotel and flee south sometime soon before the bugs come out:wink:

Treaton needs help with the range condiments for sure
although Mom's homemade cookies and fresh lemonade were mighty tasty


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> Looks great !! ill definately be making the gran-tour next time i'm in the area.
> 
> ....... no B_B_Q at @ TREATONS PLACE ??? well, the season is early.....:mg:
> 
> All Terrain rubber on a segway.............. niiiiiiccccce ! :wink:


We definitly need an excuse for another shoot across NC weekend...come and get you some...but you're buying the :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Pressure is ON!!!
> YOU need to come shoot with us, load up that rolling hotel and flee south sometime soon before the bugs come out:wink:
> 
> Treaton needs help with the range condiments for sure
> although Mom's homemade cookies and fresh lemonade were mighty tasty


Man were those great cookies...coulda ate the whole batch...


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

although Mom's homemade cookies and fresh lemonade were mighty tasty[/QUOTE]

I sure they were....nothing liken homemade confections..

Getting the Itch to get the hotel rolling. and some field..

find me a campground in the area....


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

BOW GUY said:


> Getting the Itch to get the hotel rolling. and some field..
> 
> find me a campground in the area....


Durham County has hook-ups....bring it!:wink:

The Hillbilly is a MUST DO for field! will make you crawl on your knees before the archery gods:tongue:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*It wasen't a face plant in a cow pattie was it?*

Sounds like a fun weekend for sure. Haven't got a tape made yet as i only been back to 30yds so far in my back yard. AC


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend for sure. Haven't got a tape made yet as i only been back to 30yds so far in my back yard. AC


get that famous son of yours to get you going....no excuses around here to NOT be shooting outdoor.....unless you've been listening to a certain ONE we all know:wink:

...and NO.....no cow paddies on the dump, maybe some rabbit raisins when they saw me coming?


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> get that famous son of yours to get you going....no excuses around here to NOT be shooting outdoor.....unless you've been listening to a certain ONE we all know:wink:
> 
> ...and NO.....no cow paddies on the dump, maybe some rabbit raisins when they saw me coming?



Shoot Mac he's still shooting indoors for the stan shoot. I sure wish the weather round here would change a little more. plus when it does change i'll be working longer hours and wont have much time for shooting outside.

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright I am tired of waiting on you Caro Whiners to answer my dag on question about your funky looking targets....you have till the end of the night....or you are gonna be posting only to each other

Now Sarge....I see in one of the pics that there is some kind of strange looking color scheme on your bow....can we get a closer look of what you came up with....I would call Man Law....but we all know I think that is the dumbest thing so I will just say...Hey PAT...can we get a pic of that fancy bow

Mac.....I take better pics:wink:

Jarlicker...Mac and Sarge you all are on Warning for not showing me any love on the thread I started about shooting on a cold rainy day that Nino and I had on our day of shooting....heck I even had on my UNC hat for you boys :wink:...we are going up and down the hills in the cold...you know..."Maning Up" on a real course with coats and hats...and you all are out there in short sleeve shirts, playing with cows and rabbits......

I see who my real friends are:embara:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet why did you need a coat and hjat it was like 65 F outside. 
You must have gotten cold sneaking up on that 15 yarder.
Better start humping that stair case a few more times to warm up. I have shot Belvior a few times a while back. You all got the place looking good.
Drive on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet why did you need a coat and hjat it was like 65 F outside.
> You must have gotten cold sneaking up on that 15 yarder.
> Better start humping that stair case a few more times to warm up. I have shot Belvior a few times a while back. You all got the place looking good.
> Drive on.


I know Va and NC are close to one another....but your part of NC and my part of VA ain't close...if it was 65 I would have had on shorts....:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great pics Mac....looks like you guys had a good time on a nice range
> 
> What kind of target butts are those?





kcarcherguy said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Not trying to hijack, but what are those targets made of? Rubber? Never seen anything like that around here.


The targets are neoprene (sp). There is a place in southern va that sells them. There around $8 a piece, roughly 4x4 size. For the price they are great butts. If anyone needs the name and number,I have it somewhwere...I will dig around for it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright I am tired of waiting on you Caro Whiners to answer my dag on question about your funky looking targets....you have till the end of the night....or you are gonna be posting only to each other
> 
> Now Sarge....I see in one of the pics that there is some kind of strange looking color scheme on your bow....can we get a closer look of what you came up with....I would call Man Law....but we all know I think that is the dumbest thing so I will just say...Hey PAT...can we get a pic of that fancy bow
> 
> ...


The targets are made from 3 layers of self healing foam we get in 4X4 sheets about 1.5" thick. They work pretty good so far. I think they will shoot out a little quicker than some of the other solutions, but the sheets are fairly cheap. If you want to know more than that, you gotta ask treaton...

My wife has the camera with her, so no pics of the bow right now(I could take them with my phone, but it wouldn't do it justice...)

I saw that thread, but didn't get a chance to reply yesterday...you should have just come down and shot with us this weekend...with the exception of the wind Saturday, it was a beautiful weekend for it...likely to be back at the cow pasture tonight after work. Its going to be a bit colder than this weekend, but I can man up...


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

VA Vince said:


> The targets are neoprene (sp). There is a place in southern va that sells them. There around $8 a piece, roughly 4x4 size. For the price they are great butts. If anyone needs the name and number,I have it somewhwere...I will dig around for it.


Yes we need it....:wink:

Thanks... at your convience


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

BOW GUY said:


> Yes we need it....:wink:
> 
> Thanks... at your convience


Ok, had it on my crackberry.....I beleive they are out of Lynchburg, Va.

Mr. Overstreet
Rubber Tech International
540-874-7055


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Ok, had it on my crackberry.....I beleive they are out of Lynchburg, Va.
> 
> Mr. Overstreet
> Rubber Tech International
> 540-874-7055


the sheets weigh about 60#'s each so a 3-sheet butt is pretty solid.
I got 25 in my 1/2T pick up and it was a load. Don't forget to factor in your gas/diesel to get'em:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Yeah, but it's a work phone, and while I probably would not get any trouble about it, I don't feel right spending the company's money on sending pics, especially when I have a cord...its that darn sense of right and wrong my parents drilled into me...
> 
> You should been there...Mac 3 sheets to the wind (we had polished off 1/2 a bottle of bourbon and 2 six packs at this point)...chasing bunnies on the Segway...well you know how well he sees (or rather doesn't see)...there's a ditch in my yard, he hit it at full speed...segway goes down, Mac goes flying...priceless stuff...


It's a good thing he wasn't in the pasture field when all of this was going on cause we wouldn't want Mac to be wearing any cow pies.:darkbeer::darkbeer:, drink on Mac have a good time you won't feel it until tommorrw.


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

VA Vince said:


> Ok, had it on my crackberry.....I beleive they are out of Lynchburg, Va.
> 
> Mr. Overstreet
> Rubber Tech International
> 540-874-7055


Thank you....


----------



## Joe Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! Field archery looks mighty fun and I can hardly wait to get started myself.:thumb:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

What a great match we could have Bow Guy and Bovine. A match made in heaven. Next trip out we will have to have MAc ride a bull around the range. 

This foam is the best thing to come out of Virginny since our Vegas open.

Better get some while the getting is good.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> It's a good thing he wasn't in the pasture field when all of this was going on cause we wouldn't want Mac to be wearing any cow pies.:darkbeer::darkbeer:, drink on Mac have a good time you won't feel it until tommorrw.


I think the drinking was the only reason he wasn't injured...it was a heck of a crash...

...and jarlicker...you suck...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

A couple more pictures: These came from my phone which doesn't have a very good camera so forgive the pic quality. Mac after crashing the segway at DCWC on Friday (yeah he crashed it more than once):


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Treaton and jarlicker shooting target #2 a 50 yarder at the cow chip factory. Notice the porterhouse in waiting in the background:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The 55 yard shot down and across the back of the Dam:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Bump for Hornet...the info is on page 1.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Bump for Hornet...the info is on page 1.


Thanks Vince:darkbeer:


----------

